# اياك والبخل



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

* 

إياك والبخل 


تشتكي معظم السيدات ممن يعانين من مشاكل زوجية أن بخل الزوج هو السبب وراء معظم مشاكلهن، وخصوصا عندما تشعر الزوجة أن حاجاتها لا تلبى بسهولة بل تحتاج إلى عناء كثير للحصول عليها وهي على يقين أن زوجها يمتلك القدرة المالية لتحقيق ذلك. فهذا الموضوع على إمكانيات الرجل المادية أبدا، فالبعض يظنون أن البخل يأتي نتيجة الحاجة أو عدم القدرة على تلبية كافة الاحتياجات الأسرية، ولكن في الواقع فإن البخل قد يصيب الأثرياء أكثر من الفقراء لما له من أبعاد نفسية وجذور عميقة نحتاج أن نقف عندها ونعالجها إن وجدت. 


أنت كزوج مسئول عن عائلتك وعن تسديد كافة مطالبها، وحتى لا تدخل في جدال حول موضوع البخل والتقتير، عليك أن تجلس وعائلتك وتضع الميزانية الخاصة بالمنزل، وتوضح لعائلتك الأمور التي تجدها هامة وضرورية، وما هي الأمور الكمالية التي يمكن الاستغناء عنها في بعض الأحيان حتى لا تتهم بالبخل وأنت بريء منه. فإن مشاركة الأسرة في وضع الميزانية للعائلة، وتحديد كمية المصروف ونوعيته، يساهم في وضع النقاط على الحروف وتجنب اتهامك بالبخل عند رفضك لبعض المشتريات غير الضرورية. ولكن ماذا لو كنت فعلا تعاني من صعوبة في إنفاق المال؟ وتجد نفسك مرغما في كل مرة تشتري فيها شيئا لزوجتك أو أسرتك، فيراودك شعور بعدم الارتياح؟


يقول علم النفس أن البخل صفة تتربى وتكبر مع الطفل غير الآمن والذي لا يشعر بالاستقرار العاطفي، فيلجأ إلى التمسك بالمقتنيات حتى يشعر بأنه يمتلك شيئا خاصا به، فيسدد بذلك حاجاته العاطفية والنفسية، وتكبر هذه العادة معه ليجدها ملاصقة له في حياته وقد تتطور إلى حالة مرضية. فهناك على سبيل المثال من يخشى دفع فاتورة المياه فيحاول التهرب من الاستحمام، وهناك من يتفادى العلاقات والزيارات لكي لا يقدم لضيوفه ما يكلفه. وهنا يصبح الأمر محرجا ومدمرا للعائلة وخصوصا الزوجة، ولكن لا يوجد مشكلة بدون حل، كل ما عليك عمله هو فحص ذاتك إذا سمعت من أحد المقربين إليك أنك بخيل على سبيل المثال! وبدلا من أن تقابل هذا الموضوع بانزعاج، عليك أن تعمل على تصحيح بعض السلوكات التي تعكس هذا الانطباع عنك وتحاول إصلاحها. وقد يحتاج الموضوع إلى بعض التدريب العملي والتفكير الإيجابي الذي يعتمد على مشاعر الأمان، وعدم الخوف من المستقبل والاتكال على المال كوسيلة ضمان.


وقد يكون وراء البخل المادي لدى الرجل سبب آخر لا علاقة له بالمادة بل بالأنانية، فهناك بعض الحالات التي ينفق فيها الرجل بسخاء على نفسه وعلى المشتريات الخاصة به، ولكن عندما يأتي الأمر لعائلته وزوجته فإنه يجد صعوبة في الإنفاق، وهذا يكون سببه الأنانية المفرطة وحب الذات. كل هذه المؤشرات تسبب القلق من ناحية العلاقة الأسرية، وقد تعتبر سببا في هدم أسرنا وتفكك بيوتنا. لذلك يجب الانتباه إلى دوافعنا وتصرفاتنا وفحصها وتصحيحها إذا كنا حريصين على سعادتنا وحياتنا المستقرة.*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2010)

*الرب يبارككم
موضوع
مهم
و


راااائع جداااا

شكــــــــــــــــــرا
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هام جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)

​


----------

